# Hiring Employees and Sub-Contractors-NW Suburbs of Chicago



## BL Plow Service (Nov 7, 2011)

Our company is looking for Employees and Sub-Contractors for Residential Snowplowing. We are also looking for 2 employees for Sidewalk snow blowing/shoveling. All of our work is located in Northbrook and Glenview IL, and our yard is in Wheeling. If your looking for a sub-contracors job we require your truck to have a 7'6" or 8' front blade and a pull plow on the back of your truck, and also have commercial truck insurance policy. Routes consist of 40 to 55 driveways all within 2 miles of each other, and you will always have the same route. Bi-weekly pay periods, please call to discuss pay rate and your experience. Must be available 24/7.

Bob Leonard's Landscape & Snowplow Service
847-395-9394 Office
847-245-1415 Fax
[email protected]


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

what about a 8'6" blade?


----------



## BL Plow Service (Nov 7, 2011)

8'6" front plow is ok as long as you have a rear pull plow too.


----------



## BL Plow Service (Nov 7, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------

